# More 2 week shutdown questions



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, so I've been reading the other thread with great interest. Great information and very helpful. My situation is a little different, so I thought I'd start another thread...

I have been looking for a new dog for several months now. Talked to numerous breeders and identified 2 that I was very comfortable with, (and thank you to those who pointed me in the right direction!) I was just about to pull the trigger this morning and send off a check when I got a call from our local Animal Control office. I do some volunteer work there, walking and exercising the dogs and helping out however I can. I haven't been there this week, family obligations, so they called me about a dog that came into the facility yesterday.

Fido, yep that's his name, appears to be a full blooded black and tan working line dog. From his intake exam, it appears he's somewhere between 1 1/2 and 2 years old. Just picked up yesterday, so full medical exam won't be done until tomorrow. Will know about heartworms, any possible displasia after that's complete. He was found wandering down a local highway and it appears that the owners aren't interested in reclaiming him. 

I was allowed to see him in the intake kennel, but couldn't interact with him except through the mesh door. Seemed very gentle and according to the intake officers and office staff, he's just a goofy friendly dog with no other dog aggression. He's in the kennels and just ignores the other dogs as he passes them on him way into and out of the intake area.

If the owners don't reclaim him by tomorrow afternoon, I'm going to rescue him.

My questions:

I intend to institute the 2 week shutdown with him. But I live at the house by myself during the week, my girls (wife and 13 yr old daughter) are in another city because of my daughters school. They are home on the weekends. Does this make a difference in the dogs acclimation process with their coming and going like that and if so, how do I adjust the process?

Since it's just me in the house and since I watch TV in my office, is that where I should crate the dog? Is it okay, to let the dog out while I'm in there watching TV or should he be in the crate? (Actually, I should say I'm on the computer on the GermanShephers.com website, reading everything I can about GSD.)

I also live on an 11 acrea farm that's fully fenced and cross-fenced. During the shutdown, can I give him free access to the farm, or do I need to keep him on the leash at all time? And please, define "tethering to me"? Is he really tied at my hip at all times or can he just follow me around with his leash on?

Lastly, and most importantly, what am I looking for behavior wise as a result of the shutdown? This will be my fourth GSD, but the first that I didn't raise from a puppy. I've never adopted a dog from a shelter/rescuse before and am a little out of my element.

Thank you for all of the great information you post. For some of us, it's invaluable and I am one of those people who will listen. I'm sure I'll have more questions as I move through this process, but wanted to start here!


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

> I intend to institute the 2 week shutdown with him. But I live at the house by myself during the week, my girls (wife and 13 yr old daughter) are in another city because of my daughters school. They are home on the weekends. Does this make a difference in the dogs acclimation process with their coming and going like that and if so, how do I adjust the process?


that will be kind of tough. 
what i would do....
introduce wife and daughter outside, go for a short walk, then go in the back yard. dog on leash at all times, since you don't know how he is with kids. have your daughter stand still, facing sideways from the dog, and you should keep all focus on the dog. 
get a 30ft leash and put him on that if he does ok with wife and kid.
turn dog over to wife and have her walk with him, if he does ok, then she does EVERYTHING for the dog while she's there. 
You can't do anything, the dog has to see her as a family member who will take care of him.



> Since it's just me in the house and since I watch TV in my office, is that where I should crate the dog? Is it okay, to let the dog out while I'm in there watching TV or should he be in the crate? (Actually, I should say I'm on the computer on the GermanShephers.com website, reading everything I can about GSD.)


i would crate the dog in a high visibility area, and one that you frequent the most, so he can see what you're doing. 
You can let the dog out as long as he's on a leash. 2 week shutdown is no free time, it's either the crate or leashed to you.



> I also live on an 11 acrea farm that's fully fenced and cross-fenced. During the shutdown, can I give him free access to the farm, or do I need to keep him on the leash at all time? And please, define "tethering to me"? Is he really tied at my hip at all times or can he just follow me around with his leash on?


the dog is not allowed to run on his own, this is where that 30ft lead will come in handy, giving him a little more running room, just make sure he knows he's still on a lead.
you hold/tie/secure leash to you, inside or out, when not in crate.



> Lastly, and most importantly, what am I looking for behavior wise as a result of the shutdown? This will be my fourth GSD, but the first that I didn't raise from a puppy. I've never adopted a dog from a shelter/rescuse before and am a little out of my element.


this is letting the dog see your daily routine, so he can adjust to you and your schedule. 
since you've read the other threads, you can go back and brush up on the why's, but this 2 week shutdown is for your dogs safety, and yours as well. 
lots of people don't like it, and consider it extreme, but those people generally don't work with rescue dogs on a daily basis.

Thanks for rescuing a dog! Once you build a bond with him, he will be the greatest dog. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm no expert on these issues, because the rescues I've taken in have all been very very young, oldest was 12 weeks.

Since today is Friday, I'm assuming your wife and daughter are around for the weekend?? I would have a 'meet' the dog with them to. 

It's so hard to say, with an unknown background, how he's going to react to anything really. So your first question I just couldn't answer

the TV/computer room q= again, I think your going to have to feel it out, play it by ear, frankly if he was "ok", I'd allow him being loose in the room with me.

Free access, how about a long line for a bit, just to be able to have some control over him, if he 'bolted', you would atleast have a handle on that.

I'm sure others with more experience in 'shutdown'will chime in..For me, I play everything by ear , but again, I've only brought in really young puppies/dogs and never really did a shutdown period. Just went with the flow..

Congrats! and good luck, of course we want pictures !!!


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry... no free time means no free time.

leash or crate.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Is it okay, to let the dog out while I'm in there watching TV or should he be in the crate?


Crate - part of this goes back to less stimulation for the dog plus you're making the decisions for the dog.

As for wife/child, yes, bring them with you to meet the dog, and implement the shut down as per written. 

Tethered to you means you 'wear' the dog, there are leashes for this specifically or you can just loop the longer leash (6' or so) through your belt loop. 

When you're doing pottying dog, etc., you put him back in the crate.

BTW - a huge reason we do shut downs is primarily our other dogs. I'd be a bit less intensive with no other dogs in the house, so when dog is out maybe longer periods of time than I'd do, for instance, he's just tethered to you. 

Everything very low key - don't throw a bunch of stuff at the dog right now - no trips to pet smart, parks, etc. Just strait home, out potty, etc., then to the crate. Gradually extend "out of crate" time but try to follow more closely to the system.

Where his background is entirely unknown this will be critical since you also have a child in the home.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you so much. In fact, we are doing a meet and greet tomorrow at AC with my wife and daughter. I was concerned about how he would react with children since so little is known about him, so that's the first step and hurdle for him to climb. 

I'll let you know how he does, and maybe try to get some pictures if everything goes well!


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

hoping for good news!!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Bismarck said:


> hoping for good news!!


It is! My wife and daughter went with me to meet "Fido" yesterday afternoon. We had to wait until his 72 hour hold was up and the owners didn't show up to reclaim him.

He came out of the kennel softly and immediately recognized me from the day before. Tail-wagging, ears back, came straight to me and began licking my hand. Then he saw my daughter. Made a beeline straight for her, again with the tail-wagging an ears back. Licked her hands and then promptly laid down at her feet. Same thing when introduced to my wife.

We spent about 2 hours in the exercise yard with him. Feed him treats, touched every inch of him and not once did he react. Introduced him to another dog in the exercise yard and no problems. While we were there, the prisoners from the local jail were in their exercise yard. Prison is next to AC. The exercise yards share a common fence. The dog never flinched even as the inmates came to the fence. Only issue was when we introduced him to a cat, the cat hissed and batted and "Fido" immediately began barking and lunging. 

We discussed it as a family and brought "Fido" home for a trial over the weekend. He's adapted very well. No problems with the crate (although it was obvious he had never been in one until last night), no accidents (appears to be housebroken) and not one sound last night. We've left the house several times since he arrived and so far, no separation anxiety.

He's already learned to sit for treats and will go down with some patience. Pulls really bad on the leash, obviously he's never had any leash training. We're limiting his interaction with the other animals at this time and still evaluating, but so far so good.

So.......meet Nikko.....(formerly Fido) 

sorry.. picture quality isn't so great my daughter took these pictures with her cheapie camera...


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

yay so awesome! 
congrats!
just remember, he's still new, so he's not showing his "true" self.
once he gains confidence he may start testing. just be sure you're calm, confident and fair !!
good luck with him!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

:congratulations: He is beautiful!! Sounds like you guys are off to a good start. I'm sure that at some point in the very near future you are going to wonder why his previous owners didn't want him, but that is okay because now all of you have each other


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Only issue was when we introduced him to a cat, the cat hissed and batted and "Fido" immediately began barking and lunging.


Not good but only if you have a cat of your own. 
If you do, this behavior could escalate into damage to the cat. 

We took a dog over to the Women's Prison in Gig Harbor (WA) for training as a service dog. He did wonderful in all aspects except the cat. The director told me, dogs react in various ways to cats, ignore, bark, or escalate when a cat strikes at a dog. She told me the worst reactions were where, instead of backing away, the dog aggresses further and escalates when the cat lashes out. 

Just something to be aware of!

Glad it went so well - he's very handsome and seems like a very nice dog 

And ditto to what Bismarck said, he'll be on his best behavior but you'll start seeing "testing the waters", do follow the 2 week shut down during the trial!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you again! He really is a very nice dog, and we're already wondering why someone would give him up! He absolutely loves my daughter, he's had no interest in the toys I gave him, but the minute she handed him a toy, he's fixated with it, carries it everywhere.

We're prepared for the cat issue. We do have cats, but our previous dog was cat reactive so for us its just life as usual. If that's the only issue, we can live with it!

We have decided to go ahead and adopt him. Everyone is on board and we all understand the process so it's a go!

I have to take him back on Tuesday, the shelter won't release him permanently until he's spade. That happens on Wednesday, so that afternoon he'll be ours.

But it does bring up a question: how does spaying and the recovery from that surgery impact the 2 week shutdown?


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Beau said:


> Thank you again! He really is a very nice dog, and we're already wondering why someone would give him up! He absolutely loves my daughter, he's had no interest in the toys I gave him, but the minute she handed him a toy, he's fixated with it, carries it everywhere.
> 
> We're prepared for the cat issue. We do have cats, but our previous dog was cat reactive so for us its just life as usual. If that's the only issue, we can live with it!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, had to correct spay/neuter and it wouldn't all me to edit!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't think so, no. 
Be sure to get Rimadyl for him, for 2-3 days. It helps with post surgery swelling, etc.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

IMO, the best thing you can do when he's crated and resting is to bring your cats out, and have them sit on your lap or chest (if you're laying down), and watch tv with them.
this (IMO), shows the dog that the cats are part of your "pack".
my foster dog was VERY interested in the cats when they first came out, he stared at them with the "they're food" look. i gave him a correction (verbal) to let him know that the cats were my pack, and above him on the pecking order.
this is where the 2 week shutdown is great, along with having him leashed to you. if he tries to go after cats, he won't go anywhere and you can correct him verbally, if he offers resistance or doesn't want to comply, back in the crate.

my foster dog now does great with my cats.


and the 2 week shutdown is good for his recovery, since you'd want to limit his activity anyway. the only drawback is if he has to wear the cone of shame in the crate. he'll wake you up at night when he shifts positions, just fyi.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Bismarck said:


> IMO, the best thing you can do when he's crated and resting is to bring your cats out, and have them sit on your lap or chest (if you're laying down), and watch tv with them.
> this (IMO), shows the dog that the cats are part of your "pack".
> my foster dog was VERY interested in the cats when they first came out, he stared at them with the "they're food" look. i gave him a correction (verbal) to let him know that the cats were my pack, and above him on the pecking order.
> this is where the 2 week shutdown is great, along with having him leashed to you. if he tries to go after cats, he won't go anywhere and you can correct him verbally, if he offers resistance or doesn't want to comply, back in the crate.
> ...


 
LOL at the thought of that come of shame....poor guy!

Actually, we just tried this very approach with one of the cats. My wife was watching TV and one of the cats sauntered by.....Nikko was sleeping in his crate, but as soon as he saw the cat, he went nuts. I encouraged my wife to pick up the cat and pet it on her lap. The cat was obviously putout..not sure if it was being picked up and held or all of the racket that Nikko was making. After a few minutes Nikko actually calmed down and stopped fussing. He never took his eyes off the cat, but he didn't react anymore. He eventually laid back down.

I'm wondering if its just fear aggression rather than prey drive?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh it's prey drive.
You're going to have a very difficult time with this dog - but you can do it if you want to make it work.
That said, with the 13yr. old in the home, it's going to be even tougher - you'd be able to handle it if the dog manages to kill one of the cats. But the child? Not so sure.

We actually adopted a dog out that was just like this. She could be worked with but most people do not want to take the time to work with a dog that intensively.
The home that ended up working out for her has no cats and no other dogs. 

If you'd like my honest opinion, I'd say bring the dog back, unless you do not value the kitties in the home.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Beau said:


> LOL at the thought of that come of shame....poor guy!
> 
> Actually, we just tried this very approach with one of the cats. My wife was watching TV and one of the cats sauntered by.....Nikko was sleeping in his crate, but as soon as he saw the cat, he went nuts. I encouraged my wife to pick up the cat and pet it on her lap. The cat was obviously putout..not sure if it was being picked up and held or all of the racket that Nikko was making. After a few minutes Nikko actually calmed down and stopped fussing. He never took his eyes off the cat, but he didn't react anymore. He eventually laid back down.
> 
> I'm wondering if its just fear aggression rather than prey drive?


I think that eventually after some work with this dog that he will be fine with the cats. I think that him getting neutered and remaining in a calm state during the shut down period will benefit you and it will be very important for you to use this time wisely. You don't want the dog to stare down the cat, I would redirect the dog immediately when you see this happen. I have 3 dogs, 5 cats, and a rabbit with no serious problems. Every now and then the GSD will chase a cat, but I redirect her and they aren't too afraid of her because they sleep with her


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Oh it's prey drive.
> You're going to have a very difficult time with this dog - but you can do it if you want to make it work.
> That said, with the 13yr. old in the home, it's going to be even tougher - you'd be able to handle it if the dog manages to kill one of the cats. But the child? Not so sure.
> 
> ...


Okay, full disclosure. The cats are my wife's. My daughter hates them and I tolerate them only because they are my wifes. Sorry, don't flame me, I just don't like the little buggers! Never have, never will.

My initial reaction when I saw the cat reactivity was to take the dog back, but my wife is the one who resisted that idea. We have lived with a cat reactive dog before and have the ability to keep them separated safely if we aren't successful in stemming his aggression. In all honesty, I'm certain that we won't be, but that stems just my experience with dogs.

As for my daughter, if the cats weren't here she'd throw a party! Seriously. She's like her daddy in that regard.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I just re-read my last and realized that it could be taken a number of different ways. 

I didn't mean to sound so chauvinistic or callous. We love all animals as exhibited by our herd or zoo as some of our friends call it. I wouldn't want anything to happen to any of our family members, so I'm not advocating for the dog to kill the cat.

Just trying to point out that we don't give up that easily and one issue with any animal is not going to deter us from giving it a good home with lots of love.

So, I apologize if too caustic. I forget my sense of humor doesn't translate too well sometimes to a printed forum on the internet.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well then, go for it, but be aware many people who have a dog who kills another pet in the home, go from being "okay with it" to not wanting to have that pet around any longer.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I hear you.....thanks so much for all of the great advice!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Please be very careful and do try to respect the cats' right to live life safely and unmolested. It is possible to train a dog to leave cats alone but it takes a lot of commitment and respect for the cats as well as the dog. And some dogs are never completely trustworthy around cats. 

I had a very dog savvy cat (Cleo) who lived to be 19 years old. During that time I had many dogs come through our home. She and almost all of my dogs were good friends but there were also some incidents with fosters and friends' dogs. Cleo was quite ferocious with dogs (she made it clear that she was the boss) but there were several dogs who completely were not trustworthy around her. One, who I was planning to foster for a friend with severe allergies, made it very clear that he would kill her if he had the opportunity. I took him back to his owner immediately because I couldn't take a chance that he would hurt her. 

Another friend's dog ignored all of her hissing and swatting and actually picked her up without any warning.  It was really scary and she stayed upstairs for 2 days after that incident. She wasn't hurt but she was very scared. I never allowed that dog in my home again. The really freaky part is that he gave no warning whatsoever. Since then I always keep new dogs leashed or crated around my cats until I am sure they are trustworthy. 

I also fostered a cat aggressive dog and for the 2 months that he lived here I kept him and Cleo completely separated. He lived upstairs and she lived downstairs. I didn't even allow them to be in the same room together (because he would stare and bark and go nuts in the crate) and I adopted him to a cat free home (only!). That 2 months was very stressful on everyone and I wouldn't knowingly do that again.


----------



## Dascha (Jun 4, 2021)

Beau said:


> Ok, so I've been reading the other thread with great interest. Great information and very helpful. My situation is a little different, so I thought I'd start another thread...
> 
> I have been looking for a new dog for several months now. Talked to numerous breeders and identified 2 that I was very comfortable with, (and thank you to those who pointed me in the right direction!) I was just about to pull the trigger this morning and send off a check when I got a call from our local Animal Control office. I do some volunteer work there, walking and exercising the dogs and helping out however I can. I haven't been there this week, family obligations, so they called me about a dog that came into the facility yesterday.
> 
> ...



Hi, this is Dascha
i read your article where you question things like if you can let your dog run freely on your fenced farm.
well, your farm should be a blessing for the dog and your family, the dog needs roaming around and get to know his territory. I would walk him thorugh the farm and let him loose totally so he knows you are the owner with him and this is his home.
when you watch TV pleas let the dog FREE in your house, or if you mind that, then let him be outside where he can be FREE. i cannot fathom why would people cage dogs except for a specific purpose, like training or special occasion when he needs to be contained ( for example visit of other animals etc. ) but this is his territory and should he protect you he needs to know his home.
do not be afraid to show him much love, much compassion and no punishment. German Shepherds are especially bright and learn quickly if the owner is a good person and takes time with the dog.
He needs some time with you during the day for sure, at least 2 hours of your attention, then he gets used to your time watching TV undisturbed just sitting in your room but unchained, unleashed and FREE.
this is my advice.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is a very old thread. The OP hasn't been here in 6 years.


----------

